# (Updated) Suit claims Lyft cheated new drivers out of $1,000 bonuses



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.ktvn.com/story/28486781/suit-claims-lyft-cheated-new-drivers-out-of-1000-bonuses*


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Mmm very nice


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lawsuit filing documents:
https://www.scribd.com/embeds/25844...m_e=http://twitdoc.com&xdm_c=default0&xdm_p=1


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, @chi1cabby, for posting this.

Just goes to show that Uber doesn't have a monopoly on f**cking things up in public.

This could be just general incompetence, as opposed to fraud.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It amazes me how bad lyft and uber operate. This whole rideshare industry could have been a boom for the economy but instead it's bottom barrel rates with no insurance.


----------



## Eagle_Uber (Dec 8, 2014)

Got my 1k so I ain't complaining


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Eagle_Uber said:


> Got my 1k so I ain't complaining


Yes me too ;-)


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Eagle_Uber said:


> Got my 1k so I ain't complaining


When did you get your $1k?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Uberzilla said:


> Yes me too ;-)


When did you get your $1k?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> When did you get your $1k?


POST # 9 /@mizzrock : Befuddled Bison
doesn't remember
whether You answered "gig" question.
An answer or reminder, at Your Con-
venience, would be appreciated. You
ARE a musician?


----------



## KennedyKurse (Apr 1, 2015)

I never received my 2nd bonus and now they are not responding to me and the office in Chicago is closed what would you guys suggest doing?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 9 /@mizzrock : Befuddled Bison
> doesn't remember
> whether You answered "gig" question.
> An answer or reminder, at Your Con-
> ...


Yes I'm a musician.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Thanks, @chi1cabby, for posting this.
> 
> Just goes to show that Uber doesn't have a monopoly on f**cking things up in public.
> 
> This could be just general incompetence, as opposed to fraud.


Always a toss-up do I do business with a fraud or incompetence...mmmmm.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like I clicked on the link too late, because I can't access the page.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> It amazes me how bad lyft and uber operate. This whole rideshare industry could have been a boom for the economy but instead it's bottom barrel rates with no insurance.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

mcUbers


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Lidman said:


> mcUbers


McFubers


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ive been posting on lyfts FB posts each time they promote for new drivers. I don't get mad, I just state im disappointed in the BS they told my friend why he couldn't get hired to make us lose out on 1k each to only turn around and go "oh! ok you're hired!".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft Driver Bonus Class Action Lawsuit Sent to Arbitration*
_According to U.S. Magistrate Judge Elizabeth D. Laporte, the terms of service of a 2014 agreement between the company and its drivers contained a provision for binding arbitration. Thus, to settle any legal disputes or claims, including the subject of this class action lawsuit, the parties must enter into binding arbitration._

This is why it's recommended that Drivers Opt-out of the Binding Arbitration Provision of Uber's New Partner Agreement:

*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

2-26-2016

It looks like Lyft has agreed to finally settle this lawsuit...

*Excerpt:* "Meanwhile, in January, Lyft reached a settlement of the class action whereby *it would pay $12.25 million to the drivers*, make certain platform changes, and reform its process of terminating a relationship with a driver, but preserving the all-important independent contractor classification.. Class actions are subject to court approval, however, and the judge was skeptical, asking in February why he should approve a settlement that was contrary to the purpose of the lawsuit. Further hearings will take place on March 1."

*Source: http://www.forbes.com/sites/danielf...es-driving-uber-lyft-litigation/#314b3d6971dc*


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Lyft Driver Bonus Class Action Lawsuit Sent to Arbitration*
> _According to U.S. Magistrate Judge Elizabeth D. Laporte, the terms of service of a 2014 agreement between the company and its drivers contained a provision for binding arbitration. Thus, to settle any legal disputes or claims, including the subject of this class action lawsuit, the parties must enter into binding arbitration._
> 
> This is why it's recommended that Drivers Opt-out of the Binding Arbitration Provision of Uber's New Partner Agreement:
> ...


How do you Opt-out of the Binding Arbitration provision of the LYFT Agreement???
My brother is new driver on LYFT.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

PTB said:


> How do you Opt-out of the Binding Arbitration provision of the LYFT Agreement???
> My brother is new driver on LYFT.


I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think there is an opt-out provision in Lyft's agreement.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I would at least send an email within the 30 days. That way you have proof you tried to opt out. Just because Lyft doesn't have an opt out provision doesn't mean you can't opt out.

I told my employer I wasn't signing an arbitration agreement by text and that was 18 months ago.


----------

